#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  >  Μελετητικό ή Κατασκευαστικό Πτυχίο;

## antibern

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι,

Είμαι νέος μηχανικός και θα ήθελα βοήθεια στο θέμα επιλογής μελετητικού ή κατασκευαστικού πτυχίο.
Συγκεκριμένα θα επιθυμούσα να μάθω λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με τη χρησιμότητα του καθενός καθώς και λεπτομέρεις για την απόκτησή τους. Φυσικά όποια extra πληροφορία μπορεί να μου παρέχει κάποιος ακόμη καλύτερα...

----------


## Xάρης

Πόσα χρόνια έχεις από τότε που γράφτηκες στο ΤΕΕ;
Για μελετητικό απαιτείται η παρέλευση 5ετίας και για κατασκευαστικό 3ετίας αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Νομίζω δε, ότι μπορείς να αλλάξεις μια φορά, αν τυχόν το θελήσεις, από μελετητικό σε κατασκευαστικό ή το ανάποδο.

Μελέτες και κατασκευές δημοσίων έργων δεν έχουμε.
Υπάρχει δε πληθώρα προσφερόμενων πτυχίων για στελέχωση εταιριών.

Για πληροφορίες για το μητρώο μελετητών δες ΕΔΩ.
Επίσης, πληροφορίες και για τα δύο μητρώα θα βρεις στο ΤΕΕ (ΕΔΩ).

----------


## antibern

Έχουν περάσει 2 χρόνια από τότε που γράφτηκα στο ΤΕΕ.
Κάπου είχα ακούσει και εγώ ότι για κατασκευαστικό θέλω 3 χρόνια γιΆ αυτό και ρωτάω για να προετοιμαστώ.
Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες!

----------

